

The Post-Wiki World: Hybrid etherpad/wiki beats gDocs - sas
http://starburst.hackerfriendly.com/?p=1808

======
sthatipamala
Hackpad is a YC startup that provides this etherpad/wiki concept for public
use. (<https://hackpad.com/>)

My team has replaced our Google Docs and Trello with Hackpad. Creating a pad
is quick so you can make throwaway, single purpose pages but it also has
decent formatting tools if you decide to complex reference pages. You can also
turn items into checklists for quick and easy task managment.

In retrospect, this is really what Google Wave should have been.

~~~
Mjux
great call. Seems like every piece is being shredded to its bones. Ycombinator
and pg is really humming the disruptive tune.

I have been looking along the lines, thanks.

